# Golden Rules for Kayak Fishing



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been at Kayak fishing for a little more than a year now, I've learned heaps, but after nearly losing 2 rods yesterday I learned something that I think will now become a "Golden Rule" for Yak fishing for me for now on( I suspect most of you already know this).

"_Don't take more rods than you have places to hold them_" and as a foot note to this rule "my lap is not an trustworthy rod holder"

Anyone else have any Golden Rules about yak fishing they live by?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

my rule is....even if you are not catching fish...enjoy yourself......

cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep , only ever take 2 rods , learnt the hard way with a gigantic rod line tangle aaarrrrggggghhhh


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Check and re-check weather forecast.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Take as many rods as I can fit on the yak, the way I break rods i need at least two back ups just for one session :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Never, ever forget the Leatherman (or some form of pliers). I'm developing a bunch of other rules to, but that one is #1. Armed with a good leatherman, anything seems possible.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Take as many rods as I can fit on the yak
> 
> Cheers


OK. I'll go along with that


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

always tether my rods and leash my paddles.

The amount of rods doesn't matter, its what you do with them that counts :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> always tether my rods and leash my paddles.
> 
> The amount of rods doesn't matter, its what you do with them that counts :lol:
> 
> Cheers Dave


thats my golden rule to make sure the rods and gear are tied down an i got my t/bar to get the hooks out of the fish :lol: tight lines lw 8)


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Unless you've got the dexterity to safely do it over the side without risk of going in yourself,and if you're going to take a couple of beers in order to further enhance your afternoons entertainment ,always,always take something to piss in....


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

sulo said:


> Unless you've got the dexterity to safely do it over the side without risk of going in yourself,and if you're going to take a couple of beers in order to further enhance your afternoons entertainment ,always,always take something to piss in....


added bonus of the outback...it's easy to go for a pee over the side...

cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Dgax, that photo is an eye-opener. It just goes to show what is really possible if you really try. Awesome


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

DGax65 said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > Take as many rods as I can fit on the yak
> ...


Your kayak looks like a B&S ute. All you need is a bundy rum sticker and some mack truck mud flaps.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my golden rule #1 is to get out as often as i can. unfortunately for me I havent been following my golden rule lately.   

Hopefully that will all change over the next few weeks now that i have most of the building work at home finished.. Bring on some kingies!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't forget check that you have your paddle before driving 1 hour to fishing spot. Can't be the only one who has done this can I?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> Can't be the only one who has done this can I?


No Greg, I'm sure others have done this too


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

if you didn't use it last time. Don't take it this time.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

1 Have a check list 
golden rule = USE IT


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

garrick said:


> 1 Have a check list
> golden rule = USE IT


covers the lot , now all I need is to make the checklist


----------

